# best of the Tzadik label



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder whether you have any favorites from this interesting label?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

A few, but I think they all fall outside the "classical" category.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Ones I particularly like:

Milton Babbitt - Occasional Variations
Derek Bailey - Ballads
Otomo Yoshihide - Cathode
Wadada Leo Smith - Kabell Years
Susie Ibarra - Songbird Suite
Merzbow - 1930
Satoko Fujii - Kitsune-bi

Could do without anything featuring Mike Patton. Not a big Zorn fan either, though I've heard some things I like.



Crudblud said:


> A few, but I think they all fall outside the "classical" category.


Tell us anyway.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Garlic said:


> Ones I particularly like:
> 
> Milton Babbitt - Occasional Variations
> Derek Bailey - Ballads
> ...


Great post! Thank you!



Garlic said:


> Tell us anyway.


Ditto.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Jon - _Smoke_
Ruins - _Hyderomastgroningem_
Merzbow - _1930_
Harry Partch - _17 Lyrics of Li Po_
Keiji Haino - _Tenshi No Gijinka_
John Zorn - _Spillane_
John Zorn - _Angelus Novus_
Naked City - _Complete Studio Recordings_

There were a couple I had forgotten were out on Tzadik, so this list is quite a bit bigger than I was expecting.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I only have a few titles from their gigantic catalog.

Pat Metheny-Tap
Steve Bernstein-Diaspora Soul
Naked City
Electric Masada-50


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

the ones with the music of Teiji Ito. Especially that for the movies of Maya Deren (the soundtrack for Meshes of the afternoon is fantastic)


----------

